# B14 in a video game...ever?



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

has anyone ever seen a B14 in a video game? The closest thing I can remember EVER seeing was way back on Ridge Racer...2 I think it was. There was a race crew you could select and it was one of the first two or three cars the game forced you to pick. I swear it looked like a slammed 200sx LOL. Funny how that 3 wheeled car could smoke it though =)


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Another thing was that I thought it was sad that Nissan never let us represent.I mean they keep making sentras, so why isn't there one in a game? They put those little shit boxed shaped cars they sell in Japan before us (GT2). I forgot the name of the car, sorry. They always come in red, black, and gold. If they are going to sell a game in America, at least let us play with what we can get in real life. Even if it's the crap car in the game.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

This is something I would like to know too. A very good question.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

In GT2 theres the japenese B14 it comes in a hatch back model...Thats the best i found


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have never seen a B14 in a game, ever! The closest thing was a b15 in NFSU. I did see a B14 in Man on Fire however, it was one of the police cars, thought that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

GT1 has the B14 sunny 4 door. i have 3 of em lol. pretty sure they have the 200sx too.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*Drag Racer*

This lil flash game i play has a B14 sentra.
its a neat game and you can do a bunch of stuff to it.
gaphics arent great but hey its fun to run the 400M LOL


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

GT2 had several B14s, different versions of Lucinos (200SXs to us) and NXs... they had SR16VEs and SR20VEs in them! They were listed as having I think 160-something and 200 horsepower.

By the way GT4 will be mine TODAY as soon as I get off work!! The hell with work tomorrow!! There is a NEW #1 game for the PS2!!


----------

